# LL trainer



## Alexander (May 10, 2020)

This file has been made a long time ago but the location where is was hosted is nolonger there anymore
I finaly had some time to put put a new website and space to locatie LL trainer and copied my old websiote ideas in this new side. so for the ones the still want that file that i have made long time ago here it is. 






HOME | Speedcubing


Speedcubing ideas and methods this is the place for solving your rubiks cube.




apajoooms.wixsite.com


----------

